

Employers, Here's How You Can Create a Bike-Friendly Office - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/05/how-to-create-bike-friendly-office-workspace-bike-to-work.php

======
yummyfajitas
Financial incentive for employer: when shopping around for health insurance,
be sure to mention to the insurance company how many of your employees bike to
work. Healthier employees == cheaper health insurance.

~~~
jrockway
You getting hit by a car today costs the insurance company more than you
having heart disease in 40 years. Remember, "the market" cares about short-
term gains, not long-term sustainability.

